# SCHIZOPHRENIA



## china77 (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, I just so happen to be reading on schizophrenia and it has some of the same signs of dp/dr. It totally freaked me out, and I almost went into panic attack. The only thing is I don't hear voices or see things. But I am losing the sight of reality because of the dp thing. I'm just wondering can this dp turn into something bigger like schizophrenia?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

No.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

No, but DP can be a symptom of Schiz.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

No, i don't believe dp can turn itself into schizo, but i do agree with you that schizo and dp have some similiarites. but remember, they are 2 different things. as for me though, i think i have a minor version of schizo along with my dp.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

No.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

It's not like...a scab that can turn infected or something like that. Just using that as a metaphor







It's not that kind of thing.


----------



## LivingWithTheDevil (Feb 8, 2010)

NO NO NO i did they from what i read i have every mental illness out there so i got my brothers to do the online quiz things and they had it to which i found hard to believe since my brothers a surgen lol.
Dnt read things like that cause it just gets scarey


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

This comes up endlessly and the answer is NO, schizophrenia and DP/DR are NOT the same thing (though someone with schizophrenia might have DP/DR, but even that isn't always the case.)

I beg of you all to listen to individuals with schizophrenia talking about their experiences, and functioning with it. People have such distorted views of what this illness is.

From the New York Times Health section. "The Voices of Schizophrenia" -- brief videos of individuals talking about living with this brain disorder.

I also know a number of people with schizoprhenia and they do not know what DP/DR are. There are also people on this board WITH schizoprhenia. Please don't use the word schizo ... sorry a pet peeve.

PLEASE go to:

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/09/16/health/healthguide/
*AND WATCH. These are very brief videos. Professionally done, from the New York Times.*
Also, online internet questionnaires are NO way for an individual to get diagnosed, or worse, don't diagnose yourself over the internet. See an M.D. Psychiatrist.


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

My therapist asked me the other day if I hear voices.
I knew what he was getting at, and assured him that I didn't.
Thank Goodness!The dp/dr is bad enough.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

Kellysmom said:


> My therapist asked me the other day if I hear voices.
> I knew what he was getting at, and assured him that I didn't.
> Thank Goodness!The dp/dr is bad enough.


I know this sounds stupid, but I would rather listen to voices than experience such hell as DR is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

It doesn't sound stupid. I have GAD and clinical depression and if I could get rid of the DP/DR I'd take the other two.

However, schizoprhenia is absolutely devastating as well. I suppose one could "pick their poison." Many who have a variety of mental illnesses commit suicide and it is because their quality of life is so poor, they cannot work, they cannot interact socially at all, etc.

As the saying goes, "Be kind as we are all fighting a hard battle."

I don't know what I'd give to get rid of this misery of DP. But for me, even breast cancer which scared me shitless this summer, surgery, meds now ... I am less afraid of it than DP/DR. I wish people could understand how horrible this is. BUT, I would say, any BRAIN DISORDER of any kind is Hell, and the worst of virtually any other disorder.

IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

And also, I do note here however, that SEVERITY and CHRONICITY on this board is on a spectrum of less severe to severe. Some individuals here would not agree with you at all.

We are all unique.


----------

